# problem in Brian.Lara.International.Cricket.2007



## pankaj5080 (Feb 25, 2009)

I have game Brian.Lara.International.Cricket.2007 but when I try to start game it gives error message insert  disk of game

I dont have disk 

can Anyone can help me to start game?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 25, 2009)

By the way you have typed the name of the game, it seems like a scene release copy. Correct me if I'm wrong though. It's a Star Force protected game & you will need to have the original disc inserted to validate it's DVD check.


----------



## KillerGamer (Feb 26, 2009)

Just download a no-CD crack of the game (if available) and paste it in the folder in which you installed the game. The game should work fine.


----------

